# Big Red (BLM Burl Vase)



## TimR (Jun 7, 2012)

I've had about zero turning time over the last 3 weeks or so, with siding work on the house, and finish work on a new porch at the back taking priority over time in the shop. I finished turning this a couple months ago, and the finish work was piecemeal and just got completed and pics taken.
[attachment=6514]
[attachment=6515]
This is among the largest of pieces I've done, and was started out of desperation when I discovered big beetle holes punching thru it and decided it couldn't wait no more. I used a 3/4" boring bar...really pushed the limits, and will be upgrading my rig with a 1" bar soon.

Just under 12" tall and 7.5" diam, alcohol based dye (red with yellow highlights) and about a half can of WTF! :gigglesign:

The inside isn't clear from the pics, but it has a pretty nice finish as well, and no tool marks. Having a large opening somewhat requires (IMHO) a very clean interior...so this piece took a bit more time. 

I've got it going into a local art show this next week...so we'll see how it fairs. Not any big prizes, but good feedback if it does well.

C&C Welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 7, 2012)

Like I said over on WTA, I love everything about this one, Tim!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 7, 2012)

beautiful Vase.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 7, 2012)

Lovely, Tim. And if the inside is finished 'nearly' as well as the outside, you Really put work into this one. Fabulous job.


----------



## Cousinwill (Jun 7, 2012)

WOW !! I bet it will do very well at the art show. It REALLY is a beautiful piece of art


----------



## TimR (Jun 7, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Lovely, Tim. And if the inside is finished 'nearly' as well as the outside, you Really put work into this one. Fabulous job.


Thank you Barb,
saying "nearly" may be pushing it...but much nicer than one normally sees or expects on vases.
I actually had planned on sanding the interior a bit more after some coats of WTF and then a few more to level it out...but haven't got around to it in time for putting in show.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 7, 2012)

Bravo!!!  Well done, A really nice looking piece.


----------



## brown down (Jun 8, 2012)

man that thing is awesome. i have no doubt it will do very well in the show! outstanding work. that color makes that grain explode nicely done


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 8, 2012)

Stunning! Very nice piece of art.


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 8, 2012)

Very classy nice work. Rick


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jun 8, 2012)

that is a beautiful piece! the wood, form and finish are all very, very nice. I have only tried dye a couple of times, this makes me want to do it again.



TimR said:


> I've had about zero turning time over the last 3 weeks or so, with siding work on the house, and finish work on a new porch at the back taking priority over time in the shop. I finished turning this a couple months ago, and the finish work was piecemeal and just got completed and pics taken.
> 
> 
> This is among the largest of pieces I've done, and was started out of desperation when I discovered big beetle holes punching thru it and decided it couldn't wait no more. I used a 3/4" boring bar...really pushed the limits, and will be upgrading my rig with a 1" bar soon.
> ...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice piece Tim ! Lots of character. Good call on the dye too.
Scott


----------

